# stocking the belle, and mill creek



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Talked to a DNR biologist today, stocking will happen on April 16th 7,500 for the belle


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

RGROSE said:


> Talked to a DNR biologist today, stocking will happen on April 16th 7,500 for the belle


Good news what they are stocking browns or bows?


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

are you talking about belle isle?


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

belle river, rinning thru st. cair, and macomb counties


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

stinger63 said:


> Good news what they are stocking browns or bows?


Bow's. 

Did you get the word on how many the Mill would be getting this year?


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Steelhead at Belle Isle. I like it.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Silverexpress said:


> Steelhead at Belle Isle. I like it.


Sorry thats the bell river they are talking about not bell isle:lol:


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

Stupid question: Where is mill creek??:chillin:


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Rifleman99 said:


> Stupid question: Where is mill creek??:chillin:


trib of the Black river that runs through Port Huron, North and west of Port Huron in Port Huron state game area. Its a beautiful area.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

stinger63 said:


> Sorry thats the bell river they are talking about not bell isle:lol:


What?! I was ready and poised to jump all over another urban fishing myth. I liked the saga of the SE MI Brook trout.

By the way, I came over the Bluewater Bridge from a business trip last week, and passed over along I-94 to what had to have been Mill Creek just outside Port Huron. There were people down there fishing.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Rifleman99 said:


> Stupid question: Where is mill creek??:chillin:


Mill creek is locate north of port huron just off state rd 136 and Jeddo rd Near the dorcy house.Actualy thats the tail end of it.They stock in Yale City park usualy and no I didnt let any secret spot out of the bag this information is published on the web and news paper.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

stinger63 said:


> Mill creek is locate north of port huron just off state rd 136 and Jeddo rd Near the dorcy house.Actualy thats the tail end of it.They stock in Yale City park usualy and no I didnt let any secret spot out of the bag this information is published on the web and news paper.


Hmmmm......


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Silverexpress said:


> Hmmmm......


pick up a Michigan atlas and gazetteer, page 53. No big secret as stated before


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Silverexpress said:


> Hmmmm......


I found this out in the newspaper some 6-7 years ago and its in todays paper that they stocked the clinton river as well.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Again any word the numbers on the Mill?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

RGROSE said:


> belle river, rinning thru st. cair, and macomb counties


And Lapeer County. I do most of my fishing in the Belle in the M53/I69 area.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

WILDCATWICK said:


> Again any word the numbers on the Mill?


I read in the paper 10,000 for the mill and 7500 for the bell.


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

Mill Creek is for canoes and kayaks....mostly private property and access near M136 (Beards Hills) near the Dorsey House Restaurant. Dumps into the Black River. I would like to find access to Belle River fishing for the kids to shore fish.


----------

